# Our New Governor General



## Cloud Cover (3 Aug 2005)

Congratulations:

http://www.cbc.ca/story/canada/national/2005/08/03/gg050803.html


   

C B C . C A     N e w s     -     F u l l     S t o r y : 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


'Canadians will fall in love' with new governor general
Last Updated Wed, 03 Aug 2005 19:44:22 EDT 
CBC News
Michaelle Jean will be Canada's next governor general. The official announcement will be made by Prime Minister Paul Martin at 11 a.m. ET on Thursday. 


INDEPTH: Governor General

   
Michaelle Jean (CBC Photo)   
"It's obviously a very exciting appointment. Here's someone who's quite young, very dynamic, has a rapport with a lot of younger audience," said Paul Benoit, an expert on the Canadian monarchy. 

At just 48 years old, the award winning journalist will become one of the youngest governors general ever, the third woman in the job and the first black person to call Rideau Hall home. 

Jean, a journalist, is probably best known to English Canadians as the host of The Passionate Eye on CBC TV and Rough Cuts on CBC Newsworld. 

But her television career was launched in Quebec where she has worked as a journalist, producer and host for the CBC's French language services, SRC and RDI, since 1988. 

She has worked as a correspondent for Le Point, hosted Le Monde ce soir, L'Edition quebecoise, Horizons francophones, le Journal RDI and RDI ÃƒÂ  l'écoute. Currently she is host of the French-language documentary series Grands Reportages. 

Jean has received many awards for her own documentary work including the Amnesty International Journalism Award, the Anik Prize and the Galaxi Award for best information program host. 

Historian David Mitchell says Jean will play an important role, at a critical time in Canada's history. "She will be a voice for Canada in Quebec and she will represent the new Quebec to the rest of Canada very effectively. She has that potential and that sense, this is an inspired choice." 

Jean was born in Port-au-Prince, Haiti. She left in 1968, her family fleeing the oppressive regime of Jean 'Papa Doc' Duvalier, settling in Quebec with her family. She is fluent in five languages: French, English, Spanish, Italian and Haitian Creole. 

A source close to the governor general selection process told CBC News "Canadians will fall in love with this woman. Her story, her nature and her character are nothing short of inspirational." 

The prime minister will officially announce Jean's appointment on Thursday morning. She'll be installed as Canada's 27th governor general Oct. 1. 


Copyright ©2005 Canadian Broadcasting Corporation - All Rights Reserved


----------



## Infanteer (3 Aug 2005)

So much for the elder statesman - I would have liked to have been able to exercise my sovereign franchise on this one....


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Aug 2005)

Well, I'm certainly going to have to reserve judgement on this one. Let's see where she spends Christmas or New Years.


----------



## Gunner (3 Aug 2005)

Sorry, but I view it as another political hack being appointed to the patronage trough. Time will tell.


----------



## bullet counter (3 Aug 2005)

I guess working for the CBC really pays off.


----------



## Infanteer (3 Aug 2005)

When it comes to anything that revolves around patronage appointment, I'm a glass half-empty guy.  Even though I detest many of the politicians that float around Ottawa today, I feel good knowing that it was a collective us who put them there - so we are able to reap what we sow on that one....


----------



## Gunner98 (3 Aug 2005)

Did CBC buy Rideau Hall and start a reality series entitled "There's Lady in the Hall" without letting the Cdn Public in on the deal? She represents the fourth journalist to hold the position.

Jean is married to documentary film-maker Jean-Daniel Lafond and has a six-year-old adopted daughter, Marie-eden.  Jean has also worked with renowned filmmaker Jean-Daniel Lafond to produce three independent documentaries: L'heure de Cuba (1999), about the 40th anniversary of the Cuban revolution, Tropique Nord (1994) about being black in Quebec and the Hot Docs award-winning Haiti dans tous nos rêves (1995).

http://www.cbc.ca/passionateeyesunday/host.html


http://michaelle-jean.biography.ms/

Michaelle Jean is an award-winning Canadian reporter, filmmaker and broadcaster, who hosts and produces documentary programming for television on both the English and French networks of the Canadian Broadcasting Corporation. 

Fluent in five languages - French, English, Spanish, Italian and Haitian Creole - Jean studied at the University of Montreal and universities in Florence, Milan and Perugia, Italy.


----------



## Dare (4 Aug 2005)

Not her... oh god..  un.. believable..

I suppose it's now official. The CBC pseudo-intellectuals run Canada. Journalist? As if.. I really don't care how many languages she knows, nor how young she is. Political neutrality (despite it being virtually impossible), is not her strong suit. They're selling this on familiarity, her cultural identity, her films and her youth? 

While we're at it, maybe we can put Avi Lewis up for the next Prime Minister. Canada can be just like Venezuela in no time! Joy.. or even better. Let's make famous hockey players Governor General's! That'll bring the tourists in, and unite Canada!

It's funny, because I'd actually prefer that.

Maybe it's on the agenda for next year.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (4 Aug 2005)

Gunner said:
			
		

> Sorry, but I view it as another political hack being appointed to the patronage trough. Time will tell.



Got a mocking note from my brother in Australia reminding me that their current GG is a former Army Major General, SASR CO and winner of the Military Cross in Vietnam... :

http://www.gg.gov.au/html/fset_bio.html


----------



## Gunner (4 Aug 2005)

> Got a mocking note from my brother in Australia reminding me that their current GG is a former Army Major General, SASR CO and winner of the Military Cross in Vietnam...



Thanks for making my evening knowing that fact...   

I don't necessarily need a former military member to be our governor general and I don't have any ill will toward the current governor-general.  Her Excellency has been a much better Commander in Chief than we have had for many years (it may be His Excellency John Ralston Saul's influence on her) and she has my respect for that.

However, I am totally opposed to unelected political hacks, pseudo-intellectuals, or an image of the cultural mosaic being appointed by one man (senate, governor-general, supreme court, etc, etc) and they now representing me as the head of Canada or charting the future development of this country. 

It is high time we threw off the shackles of our imperialist past and become a bonifide grown up country as a republic.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Aug 2005)

Dare said:
			
		

> Let's make famous hockey players Governor General's!



Doesn't the PM already make them Senators?


----------



## Gunner (4 Aug 2005)

> Doesn't the PM already make them Senators?


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (4 Aug 2005)

Bah, he makes failed LGens senators too...


----------



## Spanky (4 Aug 2005)

Film-makers, "journalists", left wing intellectuals being made GG.  Did they run out of Order of Canada medals? :rage:


----------



## Slim (4 Aug 2005)

Gotta say I'm less than ethusiastic about this appointment.

The CBC does not need another "voice" in this country...It needs a good deal less.

Adrian C at least paid the troopies some very worthwhile attention...This..._appointee_...will, no doubt (and with Canadian _journalistic integrity_) probably ignore the lot of them.

Sigh...Here we go again.

Slim


----------



## aesop081 (4 Aug 2005)

Slim said:
			
		

> The CBC does not need another "voice" in this country...It needs a good deal less.



I suppose it could have been worse.  The PM could have picked someone from Air Canada  ;D


----------



## Slim (4 Aug 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> I suppose it could have been worse.   The PM could have picked someone from Air Canada   ;D



All they could do would be to crash on someone or, more likely, go bankrupt in which case we'de have to sell Readeau Hall, then buy it back for 5 times the price.

No, the problem with the CBC is that most Canadians are still under the misguided impression that they tell anything approximating the truth!

Cheers


----------



## bubba (4 Aug 2005)

crap :-X


----------



## larry Strong (4 Aug 2005)

Is this really the best this country has to offer for this position?


----------



## Kat Stevens (4 Aug 2005)

I believe the other choices were Jim Carey and Tom Green, pretty close race to call there....

Kat


----------



## S McKee (4 Aug 2005)

Give her a chance, she certainly has BIG shoes to fill. Like someone else said on this form  "Let's she where she spends Christmas this year."


----------



## Gunner98 (4 Aug 2005)

CBC Radio is putting the spin on this that she will be the wild card in next Quebec Referendum, the last one in their words 'was decided by the immigrant votes'.


----------



## Gunnar (4 Aug 2005)

Young:   Less likely to stand up to the Liberals when they NEED a smackdown.   You know, like when they do something that should make the GG dissolve parliament...

Female, black:   Chosen for her minority status.

Speaks 5 languages:   Chosen to show the world how "accepting" we are.

Definitely a political hack.   But, people aren't always what they're pigeonholed to be...I think Adrienne was a surprise to the the Liberals...she actually did her job, and did it fairly well.   I can only hope that this one is either a) not chosen for the cynical reasons above or b) of sufficient independent mind that it doesn't matter


----------



## Jarnhamar (4 Aug 2005)

Couldn't agree more Gunnar.


----------



## Kirkhill (4 Aug 2005)

Anybody asked yet whether she is a monarchist? Or at least is willing to live with the oaths she has sworn and will have to swear?

And off topic but not completely, while efforts continue to be made to ensure Quebec Inc.'s power base within Canada has the PMO noticed that 30 to 40 % of ALL Western Canadians, not just Albertans, are now willing to contemplate separation? http://www.civitatensis.ca/archives/2005/08/03/high-support-for-western-separatism/

Heck, even Kenora Ont wants to separate and join the West (OK so they want to leave Ont and join Manitoba....but it never hurts to stretch a point just a little)

Focusing on Quebec and the urban vote will leave Canada as an archipelago of disparate islands (Vancouver isn't Toronto isn't Montreal) in a sea of dissatisfied others that fill the spaces between.   Unfortunately for the government the "others" hold all the assets that drive Canada's economy - and possession is nine tenths of the law.

Maybe Paul should have spent more time doing something other than sliding down the bannisters in Parliament as a kid.   Might understand things differently.

Cheers.

PS I am sure Michaelle is a very nice person - but GG material?   I guess she has some catching up to do to convince me.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (4 Aug 2005)

Slim said:
			
		

> And since you seem to have so much faith in this woman would you please publicly point out when she has successfully dealt with the CF during a crisis, been able to pinpoint the time in which a govt has to be brought up by the short and curlies and   when she has been able to accurately express herself in terms of the national reponsability she is about to inherite?!
> 
> Somehow I don't see her doing a "Christmas in kabul" with the troopies. Given her background she is more likely to on the front lines of the protesters who don't wat the CF to do anything more than hand out blankets and help indians rebuild stuff.



Slim, I agree with you. However may i just ask you, when Madam Clarkson became GG, did you expect her to do all those things? Did you have a similar attitude towards her as you do towards Madam Jean?

What I'm trying to get at is ,perhaps we should wait and see. We were pleasantly surprised by our outgoing GG, whats not to say our future GG is not going to do the same?

just my 2 cents here (feel free to tear it apart)


----------



## Gunner (4 Aug 2005)

Lerick,

Time will tell whether she will be a good GG or not.   I have a problem with the selection process for these types of positions. 

This is procedural disdain not personal disdain for her.   Very large different and you need to differentiate between the two.

Cheers,


----------



## Lerick (4 Aug 2005)

like YOU said time will tell...no needs to be negative...


----------



## Shec (4 Aug 2005)

Gunnar said:
			
		

> Young:   Less likely to stand up to the Liberals when they NEED a smackdown.   You know, like when they do something that should make the GG dissolve parliament...
> 
> Female, black:   Chosen for her minority status.
> 
> Speaks 5 languages:   Chosen to show the world how "accepting" we are.



If she were only a disabled lesbian too -- then she would indeed be perfect.     

OOooops, excuse me.  Did I say something inappropriate ?    :

Seriously.  Other than the above what has she done that would make her deserving or meriting this position?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Aug 2005)

Saw her on the news tonight. I'm not very impressed, but then I'm just a Canadian citizen, what would I know, or what say do I have?


----------



## Roy Harding (4 Aug 2005)

When Adrienne Clarkson was first announced, I howled loud, I howled hard, and I couldn't believe it.

Over her tenure, however (and from a purely military/Commander In Chief perspective), I found that she did more to raise the profile and morale of the CF than any of her predecessors since Vanier (a former R22eR officer).

I'm willing to hold my tongue and opinions for a while on this one.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Aug 2005)

I agree, that's why I held back. Just at this point, I'm not impressed. Hopefully she'll grow into the position and suprise me.


----------



## Baloo (4 Aug 2005)

Maybe I'm old fashioned...but I would prefer a native born Canadian as our Governor General.


----------



## swanita (4 Aug 2005)

Baloo said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm old fashioned...but I would prefer a native born Canadian as our Governor General.



I agree, but as with many others who've written on this post....I'm going to wait and see. Hope for the best and expect the worst.

Cheers


----------



## Dare (4 Aug 2005)

Baloo said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm old fashioned...but I would prefer a native born Canadian as our Governor General.


I agree but we can't have our cake and eat it too. 

Or even our cake. 

At least we can see the bastards eating our cake. I am skeptical that the teleprompt reader can manage much other than reading what the party sends her and what her CBC cohoarts used smugly chat about around the water cooler. I've been waiting and seeing for her to change her tune for years. Be ready to wait plenty more, is my advice.

Maybe in 20 years. 

Who needs elections for important posts? Silly Americans and their "checks and balances".  : Who thought of that ridiculous idea?

I vote Celine Dion for Governor General. That way we have a famous french woman for the position, AND we can get her to stop singing! Win-win situations are where it's at.


----------



## Infanteer (4 Aug 2005)

Dare said:
			
		

> Who needs elections for important posts? Silly Americans and their "checks and balances".   : Who thought of that ridiculous idea?



Jefferson, Madison and Hamilton - what a bunch of fools they were.  

This makes me remember all those monarchists who talk about the idea of appointing the Governor General to have the office stay above politics - yeah, and we're really seeing that idea borne out right now, aren't we.  In my view, nobody will ever be pleased with somebody making it into public office, but at least with an election, everybody can be content with having their say....


----------



## Baloo (4 Aug 2005)

How long do you think until Haiti comes up for an official visit? Increased aid, perhaps?


----------



## Gunner98 (5 Aug 2005)

I know it is only day one, but perhaps her handover from the outgoing GG, could be done in some clumsy overboots and a flak vest on a flight to Kandahar. When the plane is shot at on the approach, if she is still smiling, sporting a styled, spiky coif and can speak any of the 5 languages coherently, then I will be more impressed.


----------



## Infanteer (5 Aug 2005)

I don't know why this keeps coming back to her role as C-in-C.   This is only one role of the office, and in reality, not the one I am worried about.   My dissatisfaction, like the appointment of Egghead and Dalliere to the Senate, is aimed at the fact that we are putting _Canadian Idols_ in important roles of the State.   Ms Jean is nobody I've heard of and probably wouldn't do a good job of being appointed by the _vox populi_ to the role of Head of State.


----------



## ReadyAyeReady (5 Aug 2005)

I'm unimpressed with this one.  To me this whole thing reeks of political patronage and is a perfect example of playing the political correctness card.  What ever happened to appointing someone based on merit?  I'm sorry, so she's a journalist who's done a few documentaries and can speak five languages.  Heck, she wasn't even born in Canada for crying out loud.  If she were appointed based on her credentials then I could name off thousands of people who are more qualified then her and who could do a better job.  I had a prof at Queen's who survived the holocaust, could speak seven languages fluently, had numerous degrees, had written a truckload of books and who had worked some amazing jobs all over the world.  Why wasn't he appointed the GG?!  I'm only trying to make a point here, that point being that lets face it folks and we should stop trying to kid ourselves...this appointment is another pathetic attempt to play the pc card.  The appointment was made because:

(a) she is a she
(b) she is a minority
(c) she is from quebec
(d) she used to work for the CBC
(e) her political views complement the current government

It's just so bloody obvious and I get a little choked when people don't see what's really going on, or they pretend not to because they don't want to bridge a sensitive subject.

All in all I think there are other people out there who are far more qualified to do the job.


----------



## larry Strong (5 Aug 2005)

ReadyAyeReady said:
			
		

> It's just so bloody obvious and I get a little choked when people don't see what's really going on, or they pretend not to because they don't want to bridge a sensitive subject.



Thats the result of all the PC pap that has been shoved down our throats by the Lib Left over the last few decades.


----------



## onecat (5 Aug 2005)

"What ever happened to appointing someone based on merit?"

This position shouldn't even be an appointment, it should be elected at least by the MP's in house and best by the Canadians themselves.  Political or not this the Head state, should be at elected by canadian, not by a PM who wants to makes himself and party look better in Quebec.


----------



## a_majoor (5 Aug 2005)

What is "the job" really?

Looking good in photo ops requires a "manly man" or a poised and well turned out woman. The ability to speak foreign languages isn't a key requirment, HRH Elizabeth II speaks English, and you communicate with "the Boss" in the language of* her* choice, not yours. Being able to host tea parties, dinners and State functions is a must (you get a staff to help), and a pleasant "public" persona is also a must.

As CinC of Her Majesty's Canadian Armed Forces, she gets her picture on the headquarters wall. I am much more interested in what General Hillier says (and *very* much more interested in what my Colonel says). The only possible influence she will have on my military career is if she visits 31 CBGHQ, in which case I will be commanding the quarterguard  .

As for the residual Vice regal powers, although they exist and arguments can be made that they should be used ([cough]Adscam[cough]) the example of Viscount Byng of Vimy should give any GG pause. Read Byng of Vimy by Jeffery Williams (ISBN 0-8020-6935-5) for an informative look at the "Byng-King affair".

Unless she is an awful spendthrift like our outgoing CinC; I doubt we will see or hear much about her. Alright troops: back to work!

edited due to a mispost!


----------



## mover1 (5 Aug 2005)

"It's obviously a very exciting appointment. Here's someone who's quite young, very dynamic, has a rapport with a lot of younger audience," said Paul Benoit, of the Monarchist League of Canada. 

At just 48 years old, the award winning journalist will become one of the youngest governors general ever, the third woman in the job and the first black person to call Rideau Hall home."

WOW at 48!!! My 13 year old is really excited about our young Governor General. My nine year old would have liked Sugar from YTV.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Aug 2005)

The biggest problem I have is this person and her background. This "person" has the distinction and the capability of "dissolving" the sitting Government, that's my big concern. If the PM of our country, decides to put the future of our country in these hands, neither one deserves to be in the position they're in.


----------



## buzgo (5 Aug 2005)

So if she is an unacceptable choice for GG, who would you all consider to be appropriate to the job?


----------



## mover1 (5 Aug 2005)

Preston Manning


----------



## S McKee (5 Aug 2005)

I understand he was on the short list from an article in the Edmonton Journal yesterday. Preston would have made an excellent GG.


----------



## 2 Cdo (5 Aug 2005)

Preston Manning? A white, english male from the west! ;D Never happen, not in a million years with our present government. :rage:


----------



## mover1 (5 Aug 2005)

Yep but he would be a fresh face. And welcome.
Think he would be transparent on how he spent his money like he was in the reform days?


----------



## Slim (5 Aug 2005)

signalsguy said:
			
		

> So if she is an unacceptable choice for GG, who would you all consider to be appropriate to the job?



MGen Lewis MacKenzie


----------



## jo-dionne (5 Aug 2005)

_-- Quote -
Maybe I'm old fashioned...but I would prefer a native born Canadian as our Governor General.
-- Quote -_

*I strongly agree!*


_-- Quote -
I'm unimpressed with this one.  ... ... ...  The appointment was made because:

(a) she is a she
(b) she is a minority
(c) she is from quebec
(d) she used to work for the CBC
(e) her political views complement the current government

It's just so bloody obvious and I get a little choked when people don't see what's really going on, or they pretend not to because they don't want to bridge a sensitive subject.

All in all I think there are other people out there who are far more qualified to do the job.
-- Quote -_

*Couldn't agree more!*


Sincerely,
DIONNE, J
Quebec City


----------



## Gunner98 (5 Aug 2005)

According to the media Ms Jean was not even on the short list.   MGen Lou might bring too much of a military CinC slant to the role.   He could not even get elected as an MP.


----------



## Slim (5 Aug 2005)

Gunner98 said:
			
		

> According to the media Ms Jean was not even on the short list.   MGen Lou might bring to much of a military CinC slant to the role.   He could not even get elected as an MP.



He was bladed...You can't have someone in office that is that honest! Imagine the damage he could have done!!


----------



## Britney Spears (5 Aug 2005)

> Preston Manning? A white, english male from the west! Grin Never happen, not in a million years with our present government. Rage



I think we've had more white English male GGs than Black French Female ones.




> -- Quote -
> I'm unimpressed with this one.  ... ... ...  The appointment was made because:
> 
> (a) she is a she
> ...



and your evidence for this is?

Hey while we're at it, my query wasn't soley directed at the originator of this quote. Please, ANY evidence that she was appointed based on her race, sex, province of residence, language, let's hear it. I'm very interested to know, and I think many Canadians would to.

WOW, TWO(count 'em) women in a row for GG. And COLOURED women too! The horror..... : :



David Suzuki for Governor General.


----------



## Gunner (5 Aug 2005)

> David Suzuki for Governor General.



Not a bad idea Britney.


----------



## onecat (5 Aug 2005)

I'm sure she will do a good job as GG.   But looking at her you can see why Martin picked her to be GG.   She fits the Liberal party, she from Quebec, but not a native quebecer so she can play in english canada.   She came here and made good, which speaks well of multi-cultural make up of Canada.

The real problem with her being GG, is that it should be elected.   There is too much power in the PMO, and is just one of long line of reforms that needs to be done.   Funny how paul said he was going reform our system and make it more open and democratic.. and he doesn't pick someone from the list.   Clearly he has no intent on making reforms.


----------



## mover1 (5 Aug 2005)

Britney Spears said:
			
		

> I think we've had more white English male GGs than Black French Female ones.
> 
> 
> and your evidence for this is?
> ...



Its evident. She isn't white like me.
She isn't manly like me.
She isn't exclusively anglophone like me.
She isn't  pure canadain like me.
Therefore because she isn't a White english speaking male means it was a political ploy.
 I betcha she even knows about dems fruity fellers to.

She fills all the demographics that hold me back from being a sucess. I should be able to sit here on my haunches and have everything handed to me. 
Damn immigrants where do they get off...running my country....ruining my country more like it...this wouldn't have happened in my great grandfathers day.
Wait a second. He was an immigrant.


----------



## larry Strong (5 Aug 2005)

Here I thought you all were joking about Preston. As for Suzuki......ahh....No. He's usually to busy saying the world is going to end anyways.


----------



## mover1 (5 Aug 2005)

Actually I would be for Preston Manning. He is very intelligent and tries to improve his shortcomings. 
(haircut, glasses and the french language were all improved upon while he was in office)

The whole reform redneck thing was a smear campaign. The party under his leadership is was no worse on no better than any party of the day. In fact some of their policies had noble intentions. However the liberals of the only province that counts for anything ( Ontario) had its say and was scared by its grass roots policy. Demonizing them in the process. 

I just guess you needed to live out west to get them.


----------



## Gunnar (5 Aug 2005)

> She fills all the demographics that hold me back from being a sucess. I should be able to sit here on my haunches and have everything handed to me.
> Damn immigrants where do they get off...running my country....ruining my country more like it...this wouldn't have happened in my great grandfathers day.



The point isn't that she fills all of the demographics...the point is that is why she was (likely) chosen.   I'm admittedly old-fashioned...I think that the person one appoints to the highest office in the land should have a resume which reflects the position.   Being black, female or a CBC journalist aren't job qualifications as far as I can tell.   Being intelligent, insightful and multi-lingual could be, but given our government's track record, (and given that I don't know a lot about this journalist), I am not wholly certain that legitimate qualifications were considered.

If Joe *Qualified* Immigrant is made a person of high authority, great.   If Joe Unqualified *Immigrant* is made a person of high authority, I have a problem.   We don't know which one she is yet, but history has taught us to be suspicious of Liberals and the CBC.

As far as being "pure Canadian" that has less to do with race than attitude....but it is statistically likely that someone who was born and raised in this country would be more "in tune" with the culture, and therefore more likely to represent Canada as Canadians (and not simpering politically correct politicians) would desire.   Should her ancestry be a bar to her success?   Absolutely not.   We're simply making the assumption that the slimeballs in Ottawa are foisting another political hack on us, who will be completely out of tune with Canadians and Canadian values.   Most of us are willing to give her the benefit of the doubt for now...Still, one thing about cynics is that they're never disappointed... ;D



> I think we've had more white English male GGs than Black French Female ones.
> 
> 
> and your evidence for this is?



Umm...statistics?   History?   Population density figures?   Look around man!


----------



## Britney Spears (5 Aug 2005)

> Umm...statistics?  History?  Population density figures?  Look around man!



Sorry champ, I'm afraid I don't see  it. Care to cite me some statistics and peer reviewed history that prove Ms. Jean was A) selected on the basis of race or gender, or B) unqualified for the job?


----------



## RCA (5 Aug 2005)

My, we have a lot of bitter and twisted people out there. Yet again, another Liberal/CBC/anti-West/Quebec conspiracy. As we are all fond of saying, wheres the proof. As in everything else, like getting a new CO/RSM, it is always wait and see. Past performance gives some indication, but that there are always suprises. 

  As of now, the postion is appointed and symbolic. Thats not going to change in the near future. Is going to effect us in the CF because she was appointed. No. Is it going to effect the way the country is run. No. As for the immigrant card, she fits the qualifications obviously so get over it. As for 2 women in a row, nothing was said for having 10-12 men in a row. What does gender, or race for that matter have to do with the postion. Nothing that I can see.


----------



## mover1 (5 Aug 2005)

Sorry to those of you who did not see my satire in my previous post on why the new GG was chosen. 
Here is a lady who has the power to take Airbus 001 from the PM and the royal family. (Excluding the queen)

Here is her website. Browse in there and read what her duties are.
http://www.gg.ca/menu_e.asp


----------



## Gunnar (5 Aug 2005)

> Sorry champ, I'm afraid I don't see  it. Care to cite me some statistics and peer reviewed history that prove Ms. Jean was A) selected on the basis of race or gender, or B) unqualified for the job?



I see what you're saying, but that isn't what you said...the full quote said we've had more white male GG's than black female ones...I didn't really see the need to get backup statistics to prove THAT.  

And I also haven't said that it *why* she was chosen.  I have said it is likely why she was chosen...I try to stay out of the Liberal head as much as possible...

As far as her qualifications, I'll wait and see.  





> We don't know which one she is yet, but history has taught us to be suspicious of Liberals and the CBC.


----------



## mover1 (5 Aug 2005)

http://www.filibustercartoons.com/GGtoons.php


----------



## 2 Cdo (5 Aug 2005)

For those who missed the sarcasm in my last post, give your head a shake! I personally could not give a rats *ss about her gender, colour, linguistic ability. What I do find slightly suspicious is that it is 2 in a row from the vaunted halls of unbiased journalism, the CBC! Is there absolutely no other company, corporation, or employment worthy of getting appointed to the role of GG.
Sorry folks, but I am inherently suspicious of anything that comes out of Paul Martins mouth. He, the proud Canadian, while raising my taxes, conveniently flying foreign flags on his company's ships! He is a hypocrite and a disgrace as PM ( but thats another story ).
Will she be a good GG, time will tell, and until she proves it and doesn't just toe the liberal party line, like some suspect she might, I will withhold any further comments on her.
By the way at least she is hot looking! ;D


----------



## larry Strong (5 Aug 2005)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> For those who missed the sarcasm in my last post, give your head a shake! I personally could not give a rats *ss about her gender, colour, linguistic ability. What I do find slightly suspicious is that it is 2 in a row from the vaunted halls of unbiased journalism, the CBC! Is there absolutely no other company, corporation, or employment worthy of getting appointed to the role of GG.
> Sorry folks, but I am inherently suspicious of anything that comes out of Paul Martins mouth. He, the proud Canadian, while raising my taxes, conveniently flying foreign flags on his company's ships! He is a hypocrite and a disgrace as PM ( but thats another story ).
> Will she be a good GG, time will tell, and until she proves it and doesn't just toe the liberal party line, like some suspect she might, I will withhold any further comments on her.
> By the way at least she is hot looking! ;D



That pretty well sums it up.


----------



## 2 Cdo (5 Aug 2005)

Thanks Larry! I'll be dispencing further tidbits of info and life affirming messages in the future. Stay tuned! ;D


----------



## Slim (5 Aug 2005)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> For those who missed the sarcasm in my last post, give your head a shake! I personally could not give a rats *ss about her gender, colour, linguistic ability. What I do find slightly suspicious is that it is 2 in a row from the vaunted halls of unbiased journalism, the CBC! Is there absolutely no other company, corporation, or employment worthy of getting appointed to the role of GG.
> Sorry folks, but I am inherently suspicious of anything that comes out of Paul Martins mouth. He, the proud Canadian, while raising my taxes, conveniently flying foreign flags on his company's ships! He is a hypocrite and a disgrace as PM ( but thats another story ).
> Will she be a good GG, time will tell, and until she proves it and doesn't just toe the liberal party line, like some suspect she might, I will withhold any further comments on her.
> By the way at least she is hot looking! ;D



I also agree completely with everything said here! (not sarcasm!)

The CBC...Grrrr :rage:


----------



## Infanteer (5 Aug 2005)

The whole race/immigrant/sex card is stupid, and I wish people would quit bringing it up; to me it's irrelevant.

I've made it quite clear that I'm not thrilled with _Canadian Idols_ getting the job and that the job (which is an important one) is left to *Canadians* to decide.  Call me a Republican.

Infanteer


----------



## ReadyAyeReady (5 Aug 2005)

My defense.

Well let's look at it from the other angle.  If I'm getting razzed for saying that she was selected based not on her qualifications but on the demographic she represents, on her gender/race/immigrant status etc etc and if I'm wrong then someone, please do tell me what qualifications does she honestly possess that make her a shoe-in for the position, I really want to know.  What makes her the best choice?  Do you have any evidence for this, and don't give me some lame-o answer about how "we'll see how she does and only time will tell."  That's a cop-out in my opinion.  Again, show me evidence that suggest she was the most qualified person for the position.

The evidence is right there why she was chosen and like I said before people are too afraid to admit it in today's PC society.  Just for saying what I did I got lambasted and got branded a racist and a lazy middle class white guy who expects everything to come to him.  Well at least I know thats a load of garbage.  And at least I have the guts to say what others are afraid too.  Its freakin obvious why she was chosen people.  Some canadians need to give their heads a shake.

I have no problem with the fact that she is a woman, and she is a minority, and everyone's entitled to their own political views.  But I'm pissed that she was chosen for those reasons as opposed to merit, because there are alot of people out there who would have a done a way better job and were way more qualified then her.  Heck, I have never even heard of this person until now, and most BCers haven't either...what does that say?  Most people west of Ontario probably don't even know this person.  At least I'd heard of Adrienne Clarkson before.  Some journalist from Quebec who's made a few documentaries is not a shoe-in for an important symbolic position like that.  It should be someone who is recognized Canada wide and someone who has the experience and qualifications to fill a position like that.

Any of the other names mentioned on this board are evidence that she was the wrong choice.


----------



## Britney Spears (5 Aug 2005)

> The evidence is right there why she was chosen and like I said before people are too afraid to admit it in today's PC society.  Just for saying what I did I got lambasted and got branded a racist and a lazy middle class white guy who expects everything to come to him.  Well at least I know thats a load of garbage.  And at least I have the guts to say what others are afraid too.  Its freakin obvious why she was chosen people.  Some canadians need to give their heads a shake.
> 
> I have no problem with the fact that she is a woman, and she is a minority, and everyone's entitled to their own political views.  But I'm pissed that she was chosen for those reasons as opposed to merit, because there are alot of people out there who would have a done a way better job and were way more qualified then her.  Heck, I have never even heard of this person until now, and most BCers haven't either...what does that say?  Most people west of Ontario probably don't even know this person.  At least I'd heard of Adrienne Clarkson before.  Some journalist from Quebec who's made a few documentaries is not a shoe-in for an important symbolic position like that.  It should be someone who is recognized Canada wide and someone who has the experience and qualifications to fill a position like that.



 OOHH, look at you, fighting so bravely against "today's PC society", you're just a regular Emi-freaking-nem aren't you?   :

If you have NO(no, you don't, if you think any of the garbage you posted above constitudes evidence, don't bother responding) evidence for your assertion, how about you stop making it? Or qualify it with "I am spinning the following out of whole cloth, and then pulling it completely out of my ***, but here's what I think...."


----------



## Gunner98 (5 Aug 2005)

We will see - Africa - 100 or so CF pers, Afghanistan - peak approx. 2000 CF pers - 5 Rotos so far.   
Sri Lanka - DART.

Haiti - 2 or 3 past visits plus provision of Police Trg - anyone hazard a guess on ETD of next Haiti mission?


----------



## Kirkhill (6 Aug 2005)

OK Infanteer, you're a Republican, you nasty boy you.

There now.  Feel Better?

A subject of the Crown I was born.  A subject of the Crown I will die......or words to that effect


----------



## Brad Sallows (6 Aug 2005)

If the appointment has simply become a poster child for multicultural inclusionism, it's time to get rid of the anachronism and replace it with a directly elected head of state.


----------



## FastEddy (6 Aug 2005)

Britney Spears said:
			
		

> Sorry champ, I'm afraid I don't see   it. Care to cite me some statistics and peer reviewed history that prove Ms. Jean was A) selected on the basis of race or gender, or B) unqualified for the job?




Since you seem to doubt the suggested reasons\qualifications put forward in qualifying her or nominating her for GG.

I feel you must be in possession of certain other information thus substantiating your position.

Then as you suggest, please impart that information as to quell all of those loose canons who suggest otherwise.


----------



## Britney Spears (6 Aug 2005)

> Since you seem to doubt the suggested reasons\qualifications put forward in qualifying her or nominating her for GG.
> 
> I feel you must be in possession of certain other information thus substantiating your position.



I don't have a clue what you're talking about. What do you think my "position" is?


----------



## Britney Spears (6 Aug 2005)

OK, obviously some of our readers are not keeping pace with my arguments here. I feel compelled to give a "cliff notes" version of my position, to save you the confusion.

I have not suggested that Ms. Jean is neccesarily the BEST candidate for GG, in fact, I have offered my own opinion of the best candidate (David Suzuki) and so have many other reasonable posters. We all understand that our choices are  subjective, and one can argue the merits and pitfalls of any candidate indefinitely, especially since there isn't really any quantitative way of measuring and exstimating a GG's performance, given the GG's rather nebulous role. To be honest, like many others, I am in Western Canada and have never heard of Ms. Jean until now.  A cursory examination of her past seems to indicate that, while perhaps not an "A" list celebrity, Ms. Jean is more than qualified for the position.   

However, If you are suggesting that Ms. Jean's nomination was based on race, gender, nation of origin, or the fact that she is a Francophone, then please provide evidence of this. Discrimination on the basis of race or gender is a serious allegation, so back it up, or qualify your statements as nothing more than groundless slander.


----------



## Acorn (6 Aug 2005)

What people seem to be missing here is the political ramifications of her selection. The fact is that her Francophone and immigrant status *is* an important factor in her selection. Not because of some wet _multi-cultural ideal_, but because of the voting demographics in Quebec. The Liberals are getting a$$-raped in Quebec over Adscam. Martin is trying to salvage an important Montreal seat or two (key immigrant demographics) to avoid a Bloc shutout of the liberals in the election that should be forthcoming this winter. It's classic Liberal politics (just ask MacLeod).

Ms. Jean may or may not prove to be a good GG. We'll see. That being said, I'd remind you all that much the same noise was generated over AC when she was appointed, and most of us think she turned out OK (despite the cost).

Acorn


----------



## jmacleod (6 Aug 2005)

Appointment of the GG Canada is always a political appointment, has been for decades. The
decision would have been made in the PMO with direct input from the Quebec Caucus, whose
leader is the present Minister of Transport - it is a smart move, and most Canadians will accept
the new GGCanada as a great success story for a variety of reasons. GG Clarkson proved to be
in my estimation one of the best, and despite some opposite opinions, Ralston Saul is a great
supporter to the Canadian military, as opposed to the current Martin government which is not.
The recommendation for this appointment is based on the declining Liberal presence in Quebec
particularly in the metro areas of Montreal and Quebec city, and the fact that the Minister of
Transport, a "born again Liberal" has strong ties to the Quebec media, from which the new CCG
has emerged. Criticism of this appointment has to be carefully thought out, because of gender
and racial overtones, however the decision has been made. I agree with Acorn, this is a Party
strategy, not necessarily a government generated option. All, I think, should wish the lady well.
MacLeod


----------



## Brad Sallows (6 Aug 2005)

If the appointment was made for political advantage, it's past time to decouple the appointment entirely from any role in the function of government.


----------



## jmacleod (6 Aug 2005)

Everything this Government does is for political advantage, either for the Party or the Government
-which is not necessarily the same thing. The "Party" appears to me to be focused on dumping
Martin - the "Government" appears to be seeking a majority mandate in the 'spring of 2006. If
Martin wins a majority, which he fully expects, the "Party" will back off. Martin expects to be PM
for ten years, and the Conservatives are still dumping on Harper, particularly in Ontario, which is
the real strength of the Liberal Party - a badly divided opposition, and a bought off NDP/PQ. But
the choice of a CGG is a political appointment, the same as the Supreme Court is motivated by
politics - how could it otherwise when the PMO selects the Judges. Appointments, and the 
almost total lack of input from elected Members of Parliament is the biggest flaw in our system
-the American process is more democratic, and the President has to fight hard to sustain his
choice for an appointed position - all we can do is write shocked and appalled Letters to the
Editor!  MacLeod


----------



## Gunner98 (6 Aug 2005)

From Senate discussions in Hansard in October 2001.   http://sen.parl.gc.ca/dhays/Rulings/011025-en.htm

Perhaps it is time to revisit this discussion at an official level. 

"... it is a direct exercise of the Royal Prerogative. According to Hogg, Constitutional Law of Canada, second edition, at page 10

      ...the Crown possessed certain prerogative legislative powers over British colonies. These powers are mainly of historical interest for Canada today; but...the office of Governor General still depends upon a prerogative instrument. 

This prerogative instrument is the Letters Patent Constituting the Office of Governor General, 1947, which is still in force.

Under the conventions developed under our Constitution to provide for representative government, the Sovereign acts on the advice of the Prime Minister. Conventions are not legal rules, in that conventions are not capable of enforcement in the courts. However, the letters patent provides that the Governor General is to be appointed by commission under the Great Seal, *which means that the signatures of the Sovereign, the Prime Minister and the Registrar General are all required on the commission to appoint a Governor General.*

Therefore, until the 1947 letters patent are amended or revoked, [*the participation of the Prime Minister in the naming of a Governor General is required in law. Furthermore, since the appointment of a Governor General is an exercise of the prerogative, and since the participation of the Prime Minister in an appointment is necessary, the Sovereign is legally entitled to the advice of the Prime Minister on the exercise of Her rights."*


----------



## Roy Harding (6 Aug 2005)

Gunner98 said:
			
		

> From Senate discussions in Hansard in October 2001.  http://sen.parl.gc.ca/dhays/Rulings/011025-en.htm
> 
> Perhaps it is time to revisit this discussion at an official level.
> 
> ...



Gunner98 - I'm impressed (not a state of being that I'm accustomed to).  I do believe you've just significantly upped the intellectual ante on this thread.

I will keep your example in mind the next time I'm attempting to discuss a factual matter (as opposed to an opinion matter).

Well done.


----------



## jmacleod (6 Aug 2005)

No one will challenge the appointment of the GGC. A challenge could be considered racist and anti-French
Canadian, not to overlook the various groups representing women,blacks, immigrants, - you name it.
There is an interesting Editorial in the Moncton Times and Transcript today, deploring the influence of politics in "appointments" which is unusal for the Irving owned paper, but realistically, that is the
system and process voted for the last 60 years, and there is no change on the horizon - how
are receipients of the Order of Canada selected - not by answering multiple choice questions correctly.
From a strictly political perspective, the appointment of a black, female, immigrant with strong
media connections in the Government owned national broadcasting system, and fluency in many
languages plus the fact that she is very attractive, is a smart move. The official Opposition will not
question the decision, and a few weeks from, the lady will be sworn in - and that will be the end
(and the beginning) of a new perspective in Ottawa. MacLeod


----------



## Infanteer (6 Aug 2005)

Mr MacLeod's viewpoint sounds pretty good to me.  Machiavelli is giving the nod of approval to the Liberal Party of Canada right now.


----------



## RangerRay (6 Aug 2005)

So far, I am less than impressed.

Is it too much to have someone as stature to be Her Majesty's representative, like General Georges Vanier?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Aug 2005)

I think we can safely say we've run the gamut here. I say we lock it up til we see how she does.


----------



## old medic (7 Jul 2010)

GG's hubby Queen-hater?
Lafond didn't want Her Majesty staying at Rideau Hall in Ottawa, says source
By DAVID AKIN, Parliamentary Bureau Chief
http://www.winnipegsun.com/news/canada/2010/07/06/14630546.html



> OTTAWA – Jean-Daniel Lafond didn’t want the Queen to bunk at Rideau Hall when the monarch visited the nation’s capital last week, QMI Agency has learned.
> 
> Even though Lafond and his wife Gov. Gen. Michaelle Jean were out of the country on a state visit to China when the Queen arrived in the capital on June 30, Lafond asked that the Queen and her husband, Prince Philip, find somewhere else to stay.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Jul 2010)

Denial inbound!:


> "I therefore vehemently deny the insulting and ill-intentioned remarks that have been attributed to me"


More on the link (that's firewalled where I am).


----------

